# NAD: Sonax 350B (freebie!)



## Vostre Roy (Aug 1, 2014)

Gotta love when you are given stuff, especially music gear 

So to make a short story, one of my band's drummer's father had to move from his house to an appartment, so he gave some of his old stuff to his son. Good for the band, we inherited a 800w Yorkville PA amp + 2 passive 15" Yorkville monitors. That was ....ing sweet already, he also was given a bass (shitty cheap bass that suffers a flood, he apparently found it floating in his basement lol) and a combo bass amp, wich is what really interested me. He told me "its either yours or it goes to garbage", so now I got a new amp to mess with!

Sonax is a canadian cheap entry amp that was oned by Yorkville/Traynor. If the serial dating works like a normal Traynor, this amp would had been made in November 1973. I did a quick try and the amp would not make much sounds beside some very bad cracks and pops, I have yet to get into it (schematic less) and try to fix it lol.

So here it is, Sonax 530B 1973 20w SS (according to the interwebs) with a 12" speaker

















Serial number plus bonus reflection of the sexy new owner






The 12" Traynor speaker. If I can't ressucitate the amp, could alway use it as an extension cab for my Peavey Bandit 112 lol






ANd a quick picture of the back plate containing most of the circuit. It seems to be mostly original but the caps kinda look newer than the rest, once I really get into fixing it I'll date them. The transformer seems to have suffered, dunno if I can still use it but if now, I'll find a replacement, maybe. 






Cheers!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for the serial number! Brb, ebay...


----------



## Fretless (Aug 5, 2014)

The PCB part looks way newer than 1973, but man, that transformer sure looks like it has seen 41 years.


----------

